# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  HD drag link or not

## sptrmike

I just finished my post run check on the yj, slight leak front drivers side axle seal and one tre is saying help me. I figured might as well do all the tre and as I have to pull the axles also, I ordered my OX today. My question is instead of just the tre should I be replacing the whole drag link for a hd set up since I'm putting the locker in ? I'm thinking that using the locker in some situations may put more stress on the stock drag link than it was designed for (open differential) . anybody have prblems breaking or bending drag link with front locker ?   :Bike:

----------

